# Help with completing Egg Sharing Forms Please



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

My DH and I are looking into egg sharing at CARE.  We are in the process of completing the stack of forms we were sent.  

We have a problem in the genetic history section.  I know that neither of my Grandparents on my Dads side are living, but do not know what they died from or how old they were.  I know this sounds terrible that I don't know, but I didn't really know them and only met them a couple of time as a child. My Dad grew up in a Children's Home from the age of 2 and he doesn't know either.   

I am wondering if any of you know this will be a problem, or do I need to look into it and get copies of their death certificates to know the cause of death.

Any responses gratefully received. 

Nic xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Nic and welcome to Egg Sharing

I've posted on the main threads to see if anyone can help with your query. Failing that would it be possible to speak to your counsellor at Care or one of the nurses and ask their advice?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

No hun it wont matter at all. I didnt know my dad and it didnt make a difference. Just tell them hun it will be fine as long as you are healthy. Your dh's family dont really have anything to do with it as its your eggs.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Sallyanne...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi hun, 
  Every clinic has different policies on this sort of thing so it is best to check with your nurse. Some require all this info and i've heard on here of a clinic not allowing someone to eggshare because her GranDad has some disorder in his eye's   Not sure where the post will be but it's entitled something like.. "Not allowed to eggshare" Or "turned down for eggshare" It shouldn't be that many pages back.

Like you, I didn't even know who my G.dad was and it didn't pose any problems for me. I couldn't even tell them if he was alive or not.

Good Luck in your cycle.xx


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

Thank you so much for your replies - I'll get onto CARE in the morning and ask them. 

Thanks again 

Nic xxx


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you all that replied.

I have spoken to one of the nurses at CARE and she told me just to complete the forms as best I could.  She said it didn't usually matter about the donors grandparents history.  She also said that she had used donors that were adopted themselves and had no history at all relating to their families. 

I have sent the forms off today and am just waiting on AF to enable me to make our initial consultation appointment for a scan and blood tests. 

Wishing all you egg share ladies   and loads of     

Nic xxx


----------



## loeytom85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi have been considering doin egg sharing, just wandering where i stand with my dad having typ1 diabetes and my uncle. Can i still share eggs or will they not allo me too because of this. Any info much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great News Nic - Wishing you all the best for your cycle.. Egg Share really is a wonderful thing to do   x

Loey - Sorry I can't help hun.. You would be better of calling a clinic local to you and asking the eggshare co-ordinator, As each clinic has their own rules and quite often one will do something that another will not, So the only tip I can give you is to keep trying different clinic's if the first one say's no... Most clinic's also do a open evvening's where you can go and actually speak to someone face to face and they will answer any questions you have.. These are usually always free and are detailed on most clinic's website or if not just give them a tinkle and ask them if they hold one. xx


----------

